# New 3axis creep with animated eyes



## wildbill (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok everyone,
I'm not much of a Halloween guy. I'm all Christmas since 2008, but I love learning this stuff and I have started building a few things over the last couple of years. This is for a simple cauldron creep with 3 axis skull. I will have a complete build for this including the eyes and the boards to control it. I want to thank everyone hear in helping me to just learn it, and build it. Everyone hear is very creative and talented, so I'm having a lot of fun learning from you, and maybe who knows. I might be doing Halloween also to warm up for the 5weeks of setting up for Christmas. Whewwww!
I will update you on this build, and also I will have a complete build on the animated eyes on christmastech.tv that I will be kicking it off soon.
enjoy
new eyes for creep on Vimeo
new creep skull on Vimeo


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Haven't learned how to do this type of prop yet, but I always enjoy seeing other people's builds.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Wildbill...I have a set of these eyes, and I have a cauldron creep.... For me, I'm not sure the two would go hand in hand. The cauldron creep is about the back and forth movement, the up and down, the stirring movement...I fear the complexity of the eyes may be lost here. I could totally be wrong, but I feel like the eyes need a prop that promotes more introspection than just an animatronic that impresses with the wow factor. Just my humble opinion, for whatever that's worth. If you do dedicate your eyes to your cauldron creep, I'd love to see it!


----------



## wildbill (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi Pumpkin5,
This will be a full animated cauldron creep with a 3axis skull inviting everyone in to be the next ingredient. hehehe. But your right. I'm not sure if I'll do the upper body movement or not with the three axis skull. I would like to keep the hunch back, but that may exceed the nod servo limits to look up. I'll have to play with that. 
thank you for pointing that out, I'll keep updating.
Bill


----------



## wildbill (Jan 1, 2014)

*Update*

Tried to make some progress on this project. Work has been crazy. First off, I'm not a sculptor. I envy the talent in this community. Matter of fact. This is the first time I tried this. I just wanted to add a little character and not take away from being a skull. A little sanding and I'll stain it. I will tell you. I love using apoxie sculpt. It's easy to work with, very forgiving, sandable, and dries hard as a rock. 
I'll keep updating,
Bill

https://1drv.ms/i/s!AnERHte2YOijlO5D8qeiOLMtr7xcaw


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A little bit of sculpting adds a lot of personality:jol:


----------



## wildbill (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok here's an update and the technical viewing. I still have a lot of tweaking to do, but I think we can get the idea.

enjoy, and I'll keep updating.

Bill

Creep 3 axis with voice test on Vimeo


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's so cool!

I used to have that same Cartman mouse pad:jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job!
Looks really cool


----------



## wildbill (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok everyone,
I wanted share the daughter relay board I made for my 3 axis prop controller. Hopefully I can move forward with this project.
Enjoy,
Bill

Daughter ssr-relay board on Vimeo


----------

